
Angular 2 supports server-side rendering and isomorphic web apps - alexcasalboni
https://twitter.com/gdi2290/status/578797776760385537
======
RandomBK
Looks very interesting, but I'm not sure everyone will need this feature. I
really hope they put it in a plugin or module so as to not bloat the core
framework.

~~~
alexcasalboni
True that. Having some stats about how many people today use AngularJS with
and without Node.js as server-side would be really interesting!

